# cnc router program



## J agoitia (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a drawing and I would like to cut it out on my router on my cnc machine, can some one tell or show me how to do that ( Im a dummy when it comes to programing my computer). thank you.:fie:


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you tell us more about the machine you have and what software you are using? Then we can give you a better answer.


----------



## J agoitia (Jan 13, 2014)

*Import from inkscale*

How to import dxf file from Inkscale into Dolphin parts manager


----------



## J agoitia (Jan 13, 2014)

Jagoitia said:


> How to import dxf file from Inkscale into Dolphin parts manager


I have a three stepper that I built from Build Your CNC but I modified it. And it works good.


----------



## J agoitia (Jan 13, 2014)

*how to import/export*



Jagoitia said:


> I have a three stepper that I built from Build Your CNC but I modified it. And it works good.


My problem is I don't know how to import a drawing that I want to send to my cnc router. how do I import a DXF file from Inkscape into Dolfin parts manager


----------



## mnwolgamott (Jul 23, 2010)

*Has anyone contacted you*



Jagoitia said:


> I have a drawing and I would like to cut it out on my router on my cnc machine, can some one tell or show me how to do that ( Im a dummy when it comes to programing my computer). thank you.:fie:


I can help you with that can you tell me if it is 2D or 3D you need help with?


----------

